# Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht



## NnEoN (9. Januar 2005)

Für alle ohne Interesse an Text zuerst die Bilder und die Fakten:

Länge 110 cm - Gewicht: 13 kg (ausgenommen) – Bissweite 19 cm

















Sonntag, der 03.10.2004, ein Datum welches ich sicherlich nicht so schnell vergessen werde.


Ein wenig kurz entschlossen traf ich mich mit meinem Vereinsfreund Herbert an unserem Vereinsteich.

Reichlich Anglerlatein hatte ich ja bereits über dieses Gewässer erfahren. „Riesige Hechte“ sollten ihn bewohnen. Doch so recht konnte ich dies nicht glauben. So kannte ich den ehemaligen Baggersee bereits seit meiner Kindheit und hatte dort selbst nie einen Boliden der Marke „Esox Lucius“ zu Gesicht bekommen.

Dies sollte sich bald ändern.

Nach kurzer Zeit hatten wir ausreichend Köderfisch gestippt, um den Rest des Tages mit der Stellfischangelei zu verbringen. Ich komme beruflich selten zum Fischen und so hatte ich auch keine großen Ansprüche an das Ergebnis dieses Tages. Ein wenig „den Wurm“ baden und entspannen, das war das Ziel.

Auch dies sollte anders kommen.

Als Stellfischangel diente meine, sonst zum Spinnfischen benutzte Sportex Spin mit einer Shimano 3010 mit 30er monofiler Schnur. Ein wenig dünn für kapitale Hechte werden eingefleischten Raubfischangler jetzt sagen. …und ich gebe ihnen Recht.

Eine einfache Grundmontage hatten wir uns überlegt. Ein mittelgroßes Rotauge (ca. 12 cm) an einem 50 cm Stahlvorfach mit 7er Drilling, Rücken montiert. Als Blei ein kleines, ca. 5 gr leichtes Klemmblei, ca. 100 cm vom Wirbel entfernt sollte den Köder zum Grund befördern, aber nicht zwischen das Kraut ziehen. Da Würfe mit einer solchen Montage keinen Sinn machen, setzten wir zum Ausbringen des Köders ein Köderboot ein.

Nachdem wir unsere Ruten in die elektronischen Bissanzeiger gelegt hatten, kehrte auch für kurze Zeit Ruhe ein. So sollte es sein. Die Ruten zur Seemitte gerichtet. Leichter bereits einsetzender Herbstwind. Die Weiden im Rücken bieten Schutz. Haubentaucher, Teichhuhn & ein paar Graugänse geben sich ein Stelldichein. Was soll ich sagen. Ein herrlicher Frühherbsttag mit fängigem Wetter.

Piiips, Pips. Stille!

Was war das. Die leichte Signalkugel zwischen dem ersten und zweiten Ring meiner Rute bewegte sich leicht. Das war’s! Komisch, bei einem toten Köderfisch. Das kann viele Gründe haben. Jeder weiß das. Ein Haubentaucher touchiert die Schnur bei der Jagt, ein Krebs zieht den Köderfisch ein Stückchen weiter. Keiner käme auf die Idee jetzt schon die Rute in die Hand zu nehmen.

Pips! … und wieder nicht mehr.

Langsam wird es seltsam. Dieses Spiel wiederholt sich. Da muss doch was dran sein. Aber Schnur nimmt da niemand. Zur Sicherheit entferne ich die Signalkugel, stelle den Bissanzeiger aus und kontrolliere den freien Ablauf der Schnur. Irgendwie zu zaghaft für eine Raubfischbiss.

Frrrrrt!

Mit einem Ruck sind, was weiß ich wie viele Meter Schnur von der Rolle gezogen. Mist! Sicherlich ein Haubentaucher, welcher den Köderfisch aufgenommen hat. Ein besorgter Blick in Richtung Köder zeigt auch prompt einen auftauchenden Wasservogel. Nur das passte gar nicht. Der Vogel lag ruhig im Wasser und die Schnur zog immer noch.

Jetzt stand für mich fest: „!!Das ist ein Fisch!“ Nicht zu vergleichen mit allen anderen Hechten, Zandern, großen Barschen oder Raubaalen. Dieser Fisch zog anders. Parallel zum Ufer, mit ausdauernd hohem Tempo.

Plötzlich Pause. Ich dachte schon der frisst nie. Nach einer kurzen Wartezeit fixierte ich den Bügel meiner Stationärrolle und begann langsam die Schnur auf Spannung zu bringen. Wie erwartet hatte der Bursche einen ordentlichen Schnurbogen gezogen, so dass ein Anschlag zweifelsfrei ins Leere gehen musste. Also Gas machen, Spannung und dann ein kurzer kräftiger Anschlag. Zunächst dachte ich an einen Hänger aber dann ging der Tanz los.

Zunächst entwickelte sich ein kleines Wechselspiel, U-Boot parallel zum Ufer, kraftvolle Fluchten mit Tempo auf den See hinaus, dann Kehrtwende und mir entgegen. Hierbei zeigte sich Esox zweimal mit einem kräftigen Sprung.

Jetzt war klar. Ein kapitaler Hecht hatte den Köderfisch, vermutlich so nebenbei inhaliert.

Der ganze Drill dauerte ca. 15 Minuten, bis der Bursche merkte, dass er in flaches Wasser gezogen wurde. Jetzt begannen explosionsartige Fluchten zur Seemitte, dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche.

Vier Meter vor der Uferlinie dann eine kurze Flucht, jetzt nach unten. …und Klack fest saß er. Ein Hänger, bretthart, wie beim Aalfischen an Steinschüttungen. Die Schnur zeigte fast senkrecht ins Wasser. Kein Zupfen, Schlagen, kein Positionswechsel änderte etwas daran. Wenn der Fisch die Schnur um einen Ast gewickelt hat, hat er sich gleichzeitig abgerissen. Doch da war außer Kraut nichts im Wasser. Ich war ratlos. Mit weichen Knien legte ich die Rute wieder in die Pods.

„Ich geh da rein. Der kommt mir nicht davon. Den will ich haben. Die Strippe hält und er Fisch ist noch da!“ All das ging mir durch den Kopf. Nur wie? Klamotten aus und rein in den Teich. Herbert hielt die Rute und ich versuchte der Schnur zu folgen. Doch das Wasser war zu kalt und bereits zu dunkel um ohne Ausrüstung etwas zu bewirken. So entschloss ich mich, die Rute liegen zu lassen und einen Neoprenanzug samt Flossen, Schnorchel, Brille und Lampen zu besorgen. - neben der Angelei bin ich leidenschaftlicher Taucher.

Nach kurzer Zeit anrödeln wieder rein ins Wasser. Jetzt konnte ich der Schnur folgen und den Hecht in ca. 3 Meter Wassertiefe unter einem riesigen Krautbündel entdecken. Er lag dort völlig ruhig und zeigte keinerlei Scheu. Ich befreite die Schnur vom Grünzeug und zog dabei leicht am Vorfach. Dies nahm der Hecht zum Anlass in einer großen Flucht erneut zu fliehen. Die Schnur war wieder frei und die Post ging wieder ab.

Nach weiteren 10 Minuten konnten wir gemeinsam ein wunderbares Hecht Weibchen mit folgenden Maßen landen.

Länge 110 cm - Gewicht: 13 kg (ausgenommen) – Bissweite 19 cm


----------



## karlosito (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*

meine fresse, was ein für ein fisch. ich bin sprachlos


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*

Dickes fettes Petri!!!! Wunderschöne Hechtdame........ Absoluter Traumfisch, den Du da gefangen hast. Lass ihn Dir nicht von der C&R Fraktion madig machen......


----------



## buddha (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*

Hi NnEoN,
na da sag ich mal PETRI!!!! Sehr schöner Bericht!!!


----------



## honeybee (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*

Super Bericht und ein dickes Petri von mir


----------



## chris_182 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*

WOW!
ein wirklich sehr starker hecht + spannender bericht  #6 Petri Heil wa

mfG ChRiS


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Super Bericht und ein dickes Petri von mir


 
dem schließe ich mich an!#6 

Wie tief ist das Gewässer?

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## krauthi (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*

ein dickes petri  zu diesem tollen hecht  und vorallem zu deinem bericht sehr spannend geschrieben    ( als währe man selber dabei )

gruß krauthi


----------



## Rutilus (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Super-Fang !!
 Weiss ich gar nicht was ich besser finden soll, den Fisch oder den spannenden Bericht :m

 Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*

Hechte sind meine Leidenschaft...
hab dir schon ein Fettes Perti zu der Dame ausgesprochen
jedoch eine Sache hat mich denoch nicht ruhen lassen 
und so begab ich mich mal ins Büro zu meinen pers.Aufzeichungen was meine Fänge angeht und die der Vereinskollegen und Freunde der letzten Jahre.

Deine Angabe von *13 Kg* oder 13000 gr.und das *AUSGENOMMEN*
wäre 
EINZIGARTIG nach meinen Unterlagen und Aufzeichnungen der letzten 15 Jahre wie gesagt meiner Aufzeichnungen

Habe das größte Pers.Stückgewicht einer Dame verbucht mit 10100 gr. bei 110 cm...
im Sep.98

!Wenn deine Waage stimmt(geeicht) ist das *der Knaller* und dann um die Jahreszeit!

Melde dich doch mal *bitte per PM oder hier im AB bei mir*

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## the doctor (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*

Schöner Hecht!!! 

Zu den 13kg möchte ich nichts sagen, entweder stimt es oder nicht...|kopfkrat 
Hauptsache ist....das es auf jeden Fall ein schöner Fisch ist, den ich noch nicht gefangen habe#6


----------



## sebastian (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*

ui gratulation der is aber groß !


----------



## NnEoN (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*

Melde mich:q ,


nur mit geeicht is leider nicht. Ich habe das Gewicht eben mit Hilfe einer "normalen" Digitalwaage ermittelt, welche kein "amtliches" Maß liefert. Allerdings habe ich nicht nur eine Waage genutzt, sondern den Fisch an zwei verschieden Waagen in einem Stück gemessen. Anschließend nach Zerlegung des Fisches die einzelnen Stückgewichte addiert.

Keine bemerkenswerten Unterschiede feststellen können.

Schau Dir mal den Schädel an, und die enorme Bißweite. Ich fand auch ein von den Proportionen ungewöhnlicher Fisch.


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*

Schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## altersalat (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*

Petri Heil, aber wieso hastn den nich schon vor dem Ausnehmen gewogen?


----------



## Albatros (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*

Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Hecht#6 Die Geschichte war ja geschrieben,
als wäre ich live dabei, super#6


----------



## Regentaucher (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*

Ein dickes Petri zu diesem Prachtfisch und klasse Story:m 

denke mal, das der Kopf schon an der Wand hängt oder  

Was meinst du wieviel Leute nu zum Angeln nen Taucheranzug im Auto liegen haben |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Fischdödl (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*

ohne Worte.Ein dickes Petri auch von mir#6


----------



## MeRiDiAn (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*

*Auch von mir ein Petri !*

Allerdings erscheinen mir die 13 kg (ausgenommen) auch zu hoch ... keine bösartige Unterstellung Dir, sondern lediglich Deiner Waage   
Besorg Dir eine ordentlich & wiege den Fisch das nächste Mal vorm ausnehmen !  #6 
Viel Erfolg weiterhin !!!

meridian​


----------



## NnEoN (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*

Doofheit. Ich wäre auch besser in unseren Angelshop gefahren und hätte ihn dort mit einer offiziellen Waage gewogen. Egal. Ich hatte danach fast nen richtigen Rausch. Gott sei dank hat das noch mit dem Autofahren geklappt. Bei so einer Sache kommt in mir der richtige Jagdtrieb noch durch. Dann bin ich nicht immer rational. Später ärgere ich mich dann.#d


----------



## Hechthunter21 (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hecht vom 03.10.2004 - Fangbericht*



			
				NnEoN schrieb:
			
		

> Doofheit. Ich wäre auch besser in unseren Angelshop gefahren und hätte ihn dort mit einer offiziellen Waage gewogen. Egal. Ich hatte danach fast nen richtigen Rausch. Gott sei dank hat das noch mit dem Autofahren geklappt. Bei so einer Sache kommt in mir der richtige Jagdtrieb noch durch. Dann bin ich nicht immer rational. Später ärgere ich mich dann.#d


 

NnEoN 
hab nochmal nachgedacht, 
und auch mit Spezi´s hier im Umkreis von verchied.Seen gesprochen ...

Abgenommen :m 

und die Sache mit dem Adrenalin 
und der Rationalen denkweise kann ich mehr als nachvollziehen, 
wenn ich an meine Erste Dicke zurück denke...

hab SIE  obwohl ich es nicht wollte 
abgeschlagen und mitgenommen 
NUR weil ich ALLEINE war & keine Kamera oder Fotohandy dabei hatte.

Und schon zuhauf gehört habe bei meinen Fangmeldungen 

ja ja ...!!!


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------

